

WWDC live blog: iCloud, iOS 5, OSX Lion and possibly others - xtacy
http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/06/wwdc-2011-liveblog-steve-jobs-talks-ios-5-os-x-lion-icloud-an/

======
rsuttongee
Kind of sad to see several startup products copied in Lion and iOS 5.

For example:

    
    
       Dropbox - Air Drop in Lion
    
       Readability - Safari Reader
    
       Read it Later / Instapaper - the Safari Reading list
    

Also interesting to note how blatantly they copied the notification system in
Android. Almost as blatantly as android copied almost everything from iOS.

All's fair in love and war, I guess.

